# Error code 205



## Rob of the Orchard (Feb 23, 2020)

When trying to get into Lightroom a message says. ‘Sorry Lightroom Classic has encountered an error and needs to close  Error code 205.’
Error code 205 seems to be about communicating. I have checked suggested possible  faults, internet on etc. but still no solution. Note. this is  the second of the two downloads permitted the other copy, on a Desktop is working without problem 
I am wondering if the solution is to take it off then download it again. Grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2020)

I think 205 is a download/install error. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?


----------



## Rob of the Orchard (Feb 24, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I think 205 is a download/install error. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?


I have now tried uninstal/install including the version below latest update but message still the same.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2020)

Honestly, I'd try Adobe support next. Lightroom itself doesn't generally issue numbered error codes, so I'm still thinking some kind of installation or activation issue.


----------

